# Can't get sound out of HDMI on GPU



## cameronh779 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ill try to make this short. Thanks in advance for any replies and help.

I'm using a ATI 5670 GPU in my living room to occasionally watch shows with. It works fine and does the job well. Problem is I am unable to get any sound direct using the HDMI only. I have to bring speakers with me. I have checked and made sure drivers are up to date. I've messed around with sound control panel trying different defaults and multiple different things just trying to get the sound out of there.

I looked through Catalyst for anything about sound and nothing I see in the control panel. I've also googled this problem using the card name and haven't found much help except people stating that it is possible.

I'm making this thread in hopes there is something I have not thought of. I must mention, I do not have an extra HDMI cable to try. I have tried 4 different HDMI ports on the television. On my TV menu I have changed the one sound option which is ''Digital Audio'' with the option of RAW or PCM/PSM (unsure). I have just ''fiddled'' with a bunch of things trying to get this to work.

EDIT: Also worth mentioning is this wouldn't be a big deal but I only have 1 pair of speakers and no headsets/headphones. So that is why I need to bring them back and forth. It wouldn't bother me to hook up a permanent pair in the living room. I'm using 10$ logitechs and they work fine. So if anyone has any old cheap speakers shoot me a PM maybe.

cameronh779


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 21, 2016)

I had a 5870 I used HDMI sound on, I don't remember any issues that were not either a bad (sightly) cable (HDMI) or drivers, try the latest legacy drivers from and or you can download the gfx HDMI driver directly from realtek's website. 
Also in the sound options menu found by right clicking the sound icon bottom right of desktop does it show HDMI sound options, try right clicking in this list and enable " show disconnected devices" and "show removed devices". See if it shows there and can be set as default.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 21, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I had a 5870 I used HDMI sound on, I don't remember any issues that were not either a bad (sightly) cable (HDMI) or drivers, try the latest legacy drivers from and or you can download the gfx HDMI driver directly from realtek's website.
> Also in the sound options menu found by right clicking the sound icon bottom right of desktop does it show HDMI sound options, try right clicking in this list and enable " show disconnected devices" and "show removed devices". See if it shows there and can be set as default.



Removed a working cable from our HD cable box that carries sound/video. Didn't work. I have also went into the sound window in control panel and set as default, disabled other devices, and tried many many different things just tinkering. I have still been trying other solutions I see on other forums and such with no luck. Maybe the audio chip is fried. I will try to reinstall the drivers even though they are up to date.

I really feel as I have tried about everything.

EDIT: Just disabled onboard sound in the BIOS and am about to install the Realtek driver instead of the ATI one.


----------



## CJCerny (Sep 21, 2016)

cameronh779 said:


> EDIT: Just disabled onboard sound in the BIOS and am about to install the Realtek driver instead of the ATI one.



That doesn't make any sense at all. If onboard sound is disabled, there isn't any hardware to install a Realtek driver for. Should only be an ATI sound device shown in the Sound Controllers section of the Device Manager.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 22, 2016)

CJCerny said:


> That doesn't make any sense at all. If onboard sound is disabled, there isn't any hardware to install a Realtek driver for. Should only be an ATI sound device shown in the Sound Controllers section of the Device Manager.



Just trying different things. Something I read by searching for a solution. I reeanabled with the driver and still no luck.


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 22, 2016)

In the windows sound option you need to change the setting to hdmi like in my pic and that is all you should need to do and nothing else, also use the HDMI sound driver that should be installed with ATI drivers as the one from the realtek site does not work for everyone.

Also try a different cable inless you have already ruled that out.

If all else fails do you have a DVI to HDMI converter by any chance? If you do can you please try that as i used to use one for a while and still got sound out of it.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 23, 2016)

animal007uk said:


> In the windows sound option you need to change the setting to hdmi like in my pic and that is all you should need to do and nothing else, also use the HDMI sound driver that should be installed with ATI drivers as the one from the realtek site does not work for everyone.
> 
> Also try a different cable inless you have already ruled that out.
> 
> If all else fails do you have a DVI to HDMI converter by any chance? If you do can you please try that as i used to use one for a while and still got sound out of it.



I've done all that except the DVI to HDMI converter which I dont have. I think the sound chip on the card may be gone. Its an old card. I think its better for me to grab a cheap pair of speakers to be honest.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Sep 23, 2016)

Just to make things clear(er)

You have all the drivers installed, including the audio driver that comes in the driver package for your card.
In the PC's Playback devices, "AMD HDMI output" is selected as the default.
http://support.amd.com/PublishingImages/Support/GPU-70-Win7-sound-panel-HDMI.png

And if you click that and click properties, you have the levels set properly.
And if you click advanced and hit that Test button you hear nothing?
And changing the sample rate etc still results in a test with no sound?
But you do see that its sending a sound with the little audio bars behind "AMD HDMI output" on the previous window when pressing test on the other, or not that either?


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 23, 2016)

ZoneDymo said:


> Just to make things clear(er)
> 
> You have all the drivers installed, including the audio driver that comes in the driver package for your card.
> In the PC's Playback devices, "AMD HDMI output" is selected as the default.
> ...


It might have slipped pass you but is the volume on the tv on high enough ???


----------



## Kursah (Sep 23, 2016)

cameronh779 said:


> Ill try to make this short. Thanks in advance for any replies and help.
> 
> I'm using a ATI 5670 GPU in my living room to occasionally watch shows with. It works fine and does the job well. Problem is I am unable to get any sound direct using the HDMI only. I have to bring speakers with me. I have checked and made sure drivers are up to date. I've messed around with sound control panel trying different defaults and multiple different things just trying to get the sound out of there.
> 
> ...



So I have a now 5 year-old Sasmung TV, forget the model and am not at home... but when I plug into the HDMI 1 port which then must be changed to PC Mode for 4:4:4, clearer letters, etc. I lose the ability for sound. I forgot about this and recently had tried testing the speakers on the TV as I haven't had PC speakers hooked up to my PC for some time...since I use headphones when at my desk. But apparently due to the screen/image processing for performing the clearer image for using as PC input...I lose the ability for sound output over HDMI. Though if I turn off the PC Image option, the screen is a little fuzzy due to lax processing and I have sound. I prefer a clear image and my headphones...but makes me wonder if this is something you're dealing with?

What is the specific model of TV? I'm surprised nobody asked this.

How do you have the TV configured on that HDMI input?

What have you tried to change on the TV-side?

Are you willing to add a headphone jack to RCA cable to the equation to bypass using HDMI for sound if your TV doesn't support HDMI-audio and a PC image signal? Something like *this*, I have and works well in other uses (connecting smartphone to my Denon AVR for instance, so my wife can listen to her music... this was Pre-Roku, now she streams everything lol).


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 23, 2016)

Sounds like an EDID issue, thanks HDCP!

In case I missed it, what is your sequence? Is it straight HDMI out from GFX to tv input or is there something in between?


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Ill try to answer all questions. Yes the TV was at max volume trying to hear anything.

@ZoneDymo 

*Yes I am 100% sure it is set as default. I must say one good question you asked that may point to it being fried is you asked if the sound bar bounced around and it does not and it never has through everything ive tried.*

And if you click that and click properties, you have the levels set properly. *Yes.*
And if you click advanced and hit that Test button you hear nothing? *It says another device is using it. I have checked task manager and disabled anything that could be using it.*
But you do see that its sending a sound with the little audio bars behind "AMD HDMI output" on the previous window when pressing test on the other, or not that either? *Thats another thing, it doesn't bounce around at all. *



@Kursah 
What is the specific model of TV? I'm surprised nobody asked this. *Insignia NSL32Q09-10A*

How do you have the TV configured on that HDMI input? *I dont quite understand the question. I just switch over the video input. Which worked the same way with the cable box we have which also sends sounds. *

What have you tried to change on the TV-side? *On my TV menu I have changed the one sound option which is ''Digital Audio'' with the option of RAW or PCM/PSM (unsure). Only option that is there through checking.
*
I would absolutely be willing to try one of those cables! But its close to the same price as a pair of speakers. :/

Just looked through all the menu options on the TV and there isn't anything except that one option I spoke of above. Nothing that would even hint towards a possibility. Also checked the remote and all. I've generally done most everything and tinkered with it for hours.


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 23, 2016)

I think it's EDID, being an Insignia it's likely. Do you have SPDIF/optical/toslink input on your Tv? If so, try and use it for a workaround. Use the HDMI for your video and the toslink for your audio via your MoBo onboard. Might work?


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 24, 2016)

m1dg3t said:


> I think it's EDID, being an Insignia it's likely. Do you have SPDIF/optical/toslink input on your Tv? If so, try and use it for a workaround. Use the HDMI for your video and the toslink for your audio via your MoBo onboard. Might work?



I may or may not have the cables. TV also have a 3.5mm green jack on the back as well. Don't know if I had a male/male 3.5mm if that would work as well. But I will figure something out. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything that I could have done.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 24, 2016)

This was only the second Gen of HDMI as may not even have a sound chip. What card exactly is it? And what motherboard


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 24, 2016)

From AMD Web Site

Output protected high bit rate 7.1 channel surround sound over HDMI with no additional cables required
Supports AC-3, AAC, Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio formats


----------



## animal007uk (Sep 24, 2016)

@cameronh779 can you post a pic of your sound settings please not that it will help but i am interested in looking anyway just incase i spot something.

That card should have no issues using HDMI for sound as my old HD4650 used to work fine and its an older card.

Also did you try to install the HDMI driver from realtek? I know i asked this before but what i have noticed with a few ati cards i have used is if i install that driver my HDMI sound is totaly lost and i think its because that driver is designed for specific motherboards or only some types of GPU.

You mention your screen has a green 3.5mil jack aswell so if you realy wanted to then you could just use the onboard sound and plug direct to the tv but you might have to change a setting so the TV knows to use the jack input.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 25, 2016)

Guys, I have done ALL these things. I'm thinking its the TV. It has no settings to change in sound and seems to be very basic. I have tried realtek drivers and ATI drivers. I've done everything.

Motherboard is an Intel DG31PR.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Sep 28, 2016)

can your tv mix and match inputs? by that i mean select  hdmi for video and optical/coax/rca for sound.

long shot as my 5 year old samsung tv cannot  but my denon receiver can.

for instance if i have it set wrong on the denon i would get picture but no sound or visa versa. i know you said its a basic tv to check. might be buried in a menu somewhere as its not a generally used setting. hey i will only take a few minutes to check the tv menus again..

also in windows you can select 48/96/192  hz sound as opposed to 44 hz. maybe that is not set to 44.1 and the tv does not like it. also check 16 bit sound as opposed to 24 bit?


----------

